# Please Help! Selecting Laptop (higher end) in range of 50 ~ 65k



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I was first considering upgrading my desktop & later to buy lower end laptop & zeroed on compaq 3702AU but later decided not to settle for desktop & realized that 3702AU laptop instead of being good one might not suffice.

I had previously asked for your help in someone's else's thread about a laptop for32k.

But now I am considering better options.

My budget would be from 50k to ~60k ..... (hurts   )

I have so far considered Dell & HP Pavilion.

*I was suggested these two models of HP Pavilion  - dv9704TX for 63k  & dv6703TX for 50k *

*I have also considered & customized DELL Inspiron 1520/ XPS 1530 & Inspiron 1720*
1720 has 17" screen - despite being great too big for laptop imo thats why more inclined towards 1520 & 1530
There is no promotion going on for 1530 but they charging some CVD charges which is making XPS 1530 jump 9k with taxes.

...................................................................................................................................................................
*My 1520 config is something like this:*


```
Dell Inspiron(TM) 1520 Laptop 
   

 [b]Base System  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T7250   1      [/b]
 
 Label (Dual Core & Intel Wireless)         
 
 2.0GHz, 2MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB         
 Operating System  Genuine Windows Vista(R) Home Premium - with AERO experience   1      
 
 Dell(TM) Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module          
 
 Dell(TM) PC-Restore         
 
 PC Restore will occupy some HDD capacity.         
 
 The capacity varies with preloaded material and operating environment.         
 
 System Driver DVD Kit (Vista)         
 
 Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Software Driver         
 
 Added performance for entertainment and movie making. Features the new 3D Aero         
 
 graphics interface. Includes Windows Media Centre functionality,         
 
 Movie Maker, advanced photo features and DVD authoring. 2GB+ RAM recommended.         
 Dell Services: Installation  Basic System Installation   1      
 Item included in the System  1 ExpressCard Slot, (DOES NOT SUPPORT PCMCIA CARDS)          
 
 Dell(TM) Support Center         
 
 Regulatory Label         
 
 Shipping Mod with Powercord         
 
 Mod Specs Info (India)         
 
 8-in-1 media card reader         
 
 TV-out Cable         
    Dell(TM) Keyboard with Touchpad (English)   1      
    Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet   1      
    Internal 56K Modem   1      
 
 RJ-11 Modem cable (AP)         
    Dell(TM) MediaDirect   1      
 
 Approx. 2.0GB of HDD space will be allocated to Dell Media Direct.         
 
 Dell(TM) MediaDirect DVD Kit         
    Dell(TM) Travel Remote Control   1      
 
 Noise Isolation Ear Buds         
[b] Display  15.4" UltraSharp(TM) Widescreen WSXGA+ (1680x1050) Display with Truelife(TM)   1      [/b]
 Memory  2GB (2 X 1024MB) 667MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM   1      
 Audio Solution  Integrated Stereo Sound   1      
[b] Video Card  NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) 8600M GT with 256MB GDDR2 dedicated graphic memory   1      [/b]
 
 Base Assembly (Discrete)         
 Floppy Drive  No Floppy Drive          
[b] Hard Drives  160GB SATA 7200RPM Performance Hard Drive   1      [/b]
 Internal Optical Drive  Internal 8X DVD+/-RW Combination Drive with dual layer write capabilities    1      
 
 Roxio Creator 9.0         
 Software  Microsoft(R) Works 8.5 (Does Not Include Microsoft(R) Office 2003/2007 Software)   1      
 Security Software  McAfee(R) Security Center(TM) – 30 days trial   1      
 Wireless Network Solution  Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Dual Band 802.11a/g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card   1      
 Color Kits  Jet Black Color with Matte Finish and camera   1      
 Adapter  90W AC Adapter   1      
 Primary Battery  6-cell 53Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery    1      
 Carry Case  DELL Large Nylon Case   1      
 
 Shipment Box for Case          
 Dell Services: Hardware Maintenance  Dell Care   1      
 
 1 Year Telephone Technical Support (9am To 6pm, Monday - Friday)         
 
 1 Year Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection         
 
 1-Year Limited Warranty (Next Business Day Service - parts & labour)         
 
 1 Year - HelpDesk (Software, Virus, Spyware & Peripherals)         
    
 
Total Amount Rs  62,854.00 
Total Amount After Tax  Rs  65,368.16
```
...............................................................................................................................................................................

I am little confused as to what should be the best choice for me?
I have upgraded my budget considerably (maybe not much but huge for me ) only to make sure I get one system which I am happy with for some years.

*My usage:* high uptime, downloading etc , programming ide running with databases , little gaming (but I want to be able to play the latest games, havn't been able to for loong on my old dektop), actually the jump from 3702AU to these systems is mostly for gaming!

*So please suggest guys.*

_The hp dv 9704TX config is close - (HP have geforce 8600M GS card 512 whereas the 1520 have 8600GT 256mb one - both are ddr2 i guess?)
the 1520 have little upgrades like 7200 rpm hdd, better screen resolution WSXGZ+ but lower screen size. 
bigger screen is not issue for me as 17" might be too big? but performance is an major issue._

*And how is Dell's customer service/support compared to HP?
Any Tips as to how to make a better deal with dell?(if i should got for dell at all)
I heard HP costs a lot for repairing parts at later point? 
you could suggest any other model/brand.*

Any help would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks & Regards,
Andrew


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 19, 2008)

HP DV9704TX has very good specifications and looks VFM for its price.
You can also configure Dell 1720 and see the price difference before deciding.


----------



## gopz (Feb 19, 2008)

If you have any friends working at Dell, purchase it thru EPP

You will get the laptop at Dell's cost price, which no other brand can beat.


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 19, 2008)

Go for the XPS M1530, if u want the graphics performance because only it has 256 GDDR3 memory in it's 8600 GT. So the performance mark is better than any other you have mentioned. And do not be bowled by 512 MB memory at all as the card probably cannot use that all resource for the GPU core itself.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 19, 2008)

Go for Dell if u have the time to wait for the system  Dell After sales is pretty good but before sales is totally different story  where with HP u may walk in buy and walk out on the same or in any given day


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 19, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Go for Dell if u have the time to wait for the system  Dell After sales is pretty good but before sales is totally different story  where with HP u may walk in buy and walk out on the same or in any given day



Yeah you are right Choto, even we here in the West Bengal are facing more delay than ever.


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Feb 19, 2008)

I am not bothered about the delay in delivery. But I am very much concerned with the product quality & after sales service.

Is dell good from that respect?

Apart from the *HP models* i mentioned (pls refer to post at first) I consideredDell Inspiron 1520, XPS 1530 & Inspiron 1720

*piron 1720* s 17" , but that doesnt attact me much as I will loose on portability (though I will not be carrying it, wanna be prepare for future)
 - is costing much more on same config.

*XPS 1530* - with same config costing 67 with taxes (including that CVD TAX of 12%!!-will they dissolve that??)

*Inspiron 1520* - 65k with taxes (do they remove tax on request? )

I dont have any friends at Dell (actually I do but he just joined as trainee - dont think he will be able to help)

I am primarily paying more for a better config for gaming, little on time but want to play newer ones.

*So what would be my best choice? brand/ model?*


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2008)

Get the Xps 1530 without any doubt.


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Feb 19, 2008)

Just called dell for the first time.
The sales person said it'll take them some time to download the cart & call back.

She also said for delivery to west bengal i need to fill up some sales tax form & send them otherwise they will not be able to proceed.

She also said they are following some no discount policy!! their manager told not to etc etc 

any comments? anyone from west bengal here who bought a dell recently?


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi all,

After spending much time in this forum & others I am considering this configs:

Inpiron 1520:
1.66 GHz, 2MB Cache, 667 MHz FSB
15.4" widescreen WXGA+
2GB 667MHz DDR@ RAM
nvidia 8600 GT with 256MB DDR2 Memory
160 GB @5400 rpm

I am also considering xps 1530 which costs me rs. 2k more

I am undecisive on the processor : 
A] 1.66 GHz, 2MB Cache, 667 MHz FSB
OR
2 GHz, 2MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB
costing me Rs. 5k more

B] 160GB @ 5400 rpm
OR
160GB @ 7200 rpm
costing me rs. 2k more.

Can I go with the first config (Inpiron 1520:
1.66 GHz, 2MB Cache, 667 MHz FSB
15.4" widescreen WXGA+
2GB 667MHz DDR@ RAM
nvidia 8600 GT with 256MB DDR2 Memory
160 GB @5400 rpm)?
or will it be a bottlenecked crap? 
I want to go with it but also want to play the latest games, that is the sole reason I have increased my budget from 36k.
Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks & regards,
It_is_Andrew


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2008)

The t7250 isnt worth 5k more. just go for the bse 1530 + a 8600 m gt.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 25, 2008)

1.66 Ghz might not be enough if you want to play full 1080p HD videos. Atleast 2 Ghz C2D is required.


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Mar 10, 2008)

I have decided on dell Inspiron 1520 OR XPS 1530 with the following config:
2.0 GHz proc
8600GT with 256 mb dedicated memory.
15.4" WXGA+ screen
1 year complete cover

after much discussion, I am getting dell Inspiron 1520 & XPS 1530 at ~2 to 2.5k price difference. (XPS costing 2-2.5k more) of same configuration.
But the thing is as I am from West Bengal I'll have to fill up a 'form 50' from sales text dept.
I am not really eager to go into the hassle & spend my time/effort in filling up this form as I have no idea & some said it might take some effort in the sales office.

Thats why I am now in real dilemma whether it'll be a very bad decision by Not going for XPS & settling for Inspiron??
Please give your suggestions, I need to make a decision fast.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 10, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> 1.66 Ghz might not be enough if you want to play full 1080p HD videos. Atleast 2 Ghz C2D is required.



1.5Ghz C2D is good enough to be able to play full 1080p HD videos


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Mar 10, 2008)

Ankur Gupta said:


> 1.5Ghz C2D is good enough to be able to play full 1080p HD videos



Thanx for the prompt reply ankur but I have decided to go with 7250 as it'll be problematic to upgrade processor if i need to change my mind later.

My current problem/query is :



> I have decided on dell Inspiron 1520 OR XPS 1530 with the following config:
> 2.0 GHz proc
> 8600GT with 256 mb dedicated memory.
> 15.4" WXGA+ screen
> ...


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 10, 2008)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:


> Thanx for the prompt reply ankur but I have decided to go with 7250 as it'll be problematic to upgrade processor if i need to change my mind later.
> 
> My current problem/query is :


Normally when buying from dell, if you give them in writing that you do not intent to resale the lappy, they'll reduce the tax . Did you try that ?


----------

